# Expedição Fotográfica ao "Tornado Alley" - Sondagem de Interessados



## ecobcg (2 Ago 2018 às 13:07)

Bom dia!

Após 2 campanhas em pleno "Tornado Alley", a Troposfera encontra-se, neste momento, a avaliar a possibilidade de organizar uma expedição a esse local, para todos os interessados em observar e registar em fotografia/vídeo, os fenómenos atmosféricos mais severos do planeta. Esta sondagem servirá para a preparação dessa mesma expedição.

Assim, agradecíamos a que todos os interessados pudessem participar e preencher este mesmo formulário. São só 2 minutinhos!  

https://goo.gl/forms/RPeBVdbtVwPQ50Po2

Obrigado!


----------



## ecobcg (2 Ago 2018 às 23:40)

Vá.. não tenham vergonha.. são só 2 minutinhos


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2018 às 12:27)

ecobcg disse:


> Vá.. não tenham vergonha.. são só 2 minutinhos



Se não fosse o preço a pagar era já!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Ago 2018 às 13:24)

MSantos disse:


> Se não fosse o preço a pagar era já!



Responder ao inquérito não custa nada :P


----------

